# 6.0L MPG while plwoing



## burnsyscapes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

What do you all usally get with a 6.0L get while plwoing. it might be just me but im averaging around 8 mpg reguarly. Just trying to figure what i should expect out of my truck.

Here is my set up, 07 2500 6.0L


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Your about right on mpg. It will depend on how much you drive between accounts and how much snow your pushing.


----------



## burnsyscapes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

i am doing it for virginia dot. So around up 15 miles round trip in between salt trips.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

I get 12.8 average city/highway without plowing. If i can get 8 while plowing I would be tickled.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky if your getting 8. I normally average around 6-8. Plowing with the 6.0s don't expect more than 8


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

How are you calculating gas mileage when plowing? You spend a fair amount of time backing up and correct me if I'm wrong, but that mileage doesn't log on the odometer does it? If you're using the electronic MPG calculator that some vehicles have, does that account for backing up so much? I'm not trying to be wise, this really interests me.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

My computer says I'm getting 6mph. When I take my mileage and the total gallons purchased for the season it says I got 6 mpg. So .... I spent $1600 on gas last plow season and logged 290 hrs. I let it run (gasser) when I do my walkways. Avg price was $3.67 per gal and 480 gallons (some personal use) (301 gallons in 2010). So 1.655 gallons per hour.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I dont want to know what I get plowing


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

On my 08 I was getting like 11 maybe 12mpg just driving around. Like others have said I don't want to know what I was getting plowing. Not good 

Oh and nice truck


----------



## burnsyscapes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah im scared to know too, i am getting around 8 when just driving around. just wanting to prepare for that gas bill when and if we do get snow or ice


----------



## burnsyscapes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks mossman!


----------



## UNCLETONY (Feb 12, 2010)

Like others have said its hard to figure mileage while plowing. I gauge it on fuel/hour. Lets say plow for X hours and go fill up right after do your calc X/fill up price. Everyone will be different depending on (weight, application, price/gallon). Don't expect the best numbers my 6.0s were anywhere from $7-12 an hour in fuel. Don't sweat it tho there isn't anything you can do besides get your magic number and adjust prices for next year.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

UNCLETONY;1379261 said:


> Like others have said its hard to figure mileage while plowing. I gauge it on fuel/hour. Lets say plow for X hours and go fill up right after do your calc X/fill up price. Everyone will be different depending on (weight, application, price/gallon). Don't expect the best numbers my 6.0s were anywhere from $7-12 an hour in fuel. Don't sweat it tho there isn't anything you can do besides get your magic number and adjust prices for next year.


That's not too bad really when you think about it. Say if you were driving 60 miles in an hour at 60mph, with a truck that gets 10mpg on the highway, then that's about 6 gallons of fuel at 3.45/gal, then that comes out to around 20 dollars an hour just for driving.

So to be in the $7-$10 range when plowing doesn't seem too bad.
.....


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I calculated it once plowing on my '06 and it was like 4.5mpg or something horrible. I never checked again lol


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm with mike on this one. lucky to get 4 mpg.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Just depends how much backing up you do and idling I suppose.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't measure in MPG but In gallons per hour....


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Gallons per hour same here. Was on a V-6 4.3 liter.
up to 5 inches dry 5 gallons. For wet snow 7.5 gallons.
5 to 9 inches dry 7.5 gallons. For wet snow 15 gallons.
10 to 15 inches dry 10 gallons. For wet snow 20 gallons.
15 to 20 inches dry 20 gallons. For wet snow 40 gallons.
For 500 yards by 500 yards lot.
Not sure on the V-8 6.0 Liter


----------



## RRobbe (Oct 1, 2009)

I have figured it a few times filling at the begining of a night and again when I was done and it came out to 4.2 and 4.5 mpg.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

*Snow Plow was small 6.5 footer*



TomsSnowPlowING;1382670 said:


> Gallons per hour same here. Was on a V-6 4.3 liter.
> up to 5 inches dry 5 gallons. For wet snow 7.5 gallons.
> 5 to 9 inches dry 7.5 gallons. For wet snow 15 gallons.
> 10 to 15 inches dry 10 gallons. For wet snow 20 gallons.
> ...


My plow was a very small 6.5 footer.
Some improvements with 7.5 less passes.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

MPG while pushing snow is somewhere between LOL and WTF!


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

mayhem;1385178 said:


> MPG while pushing snow is somewhere between LOL and WTF!


The mpg on the 6.0 is down right terrible I have a 5.3 with similar hp and tq and get 15 and 21 town highway 10 Plowing.. Anyone have a good custom tune I have hp tuners and done minor stuff but it has made no difference mpg on this motor


----------



## RRobbe (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an Edge programmer it helps a little on the highway in economy mode but not much. Don't think I would recomend it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

TomsSnowPlowING;1382828 said:


> My plow was a very small 6.5 footer.
> Some improvements with 7.5 less passes.


I wonder what it is for a loader. 
Say a 966


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

ed39;1385895 said:


> The mpg on the 6.0 is down right terrible I have a 5.3 with similar hp and tq and get 15 and 21 town highway 10 Plowing.. Anyone have a good custom tune I have hp tuners and done minor stuff but it has made no difference mpg on this motor


http://www.blackbearperformance.com/

I have heard that the off the shelf DIY tuners are pretty much worthless, but to be fair I've enver tried one myself. I have never heard anyone complaining about real tunes from places like black bear though. Most guys seem to be able to pickup some noticable performance gains and a couple mpg...which in a truck like the 6.0 is a pretty significant gain.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yea I have hp tuners it's the same thing as black bear. The truck is noticeably better just not on the mpg end


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mayhem;1385930 said:


> http://www.blackbearperformance.com/
> 
> I have heard that the off the shelf DIY tuners are pretty much worthless, but to be fair I've enver tried one myself. I have never heard anyone complaining about real tunes from places like black bear though. Most guys seem to be able to pickup some noticable performance gains and a couple mpg...which in a truck like the 6.0 is a pretty significant gain.


I have Edge on my powerstoke in tow mod my auto drives like a stick with less mpg pretty much stays in that mod Thats what the truck is made for is towing
Company said to push snow in that mod to
Had it once in the race mod and it did pretty good on mpg on the Hwy empty think could be a 10sec truck


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

My 6.0 averages 2.5 gallons per hour pushing light street snow (2" - 4") and then scraping up the new fallen stuff and doing the intersections ...

I write off 3 gallons per hour as my gas expense for plowing ...


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

mayhem;1385178 said:


> MPG while pushing snow is somewhere between LOL and WTF!


LMFAO...well my 454 is prob gonna be closer to WTF, Idk yet, its my first year and no snow yet


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

So far in December I'm getting 1 tankfull /month. Yippy-ki-yay.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

BossPlow2010 
Quote:
Originally Posted by TomsSnowPlowING View Post
My plow was a very small 6.5 footer.
Some improvements with 7.5 less passes.
I wonder what it is for a loader.
Say a 966 

6.5 was an old Meyer plow was on my old red truck when I got it. Meyer dealer told me it belong on a jeep not a full size truck. Traded in for 7.5 or 8.0 Meyer


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

BossPlow2010;1382568 said:


> I don't measure in MPG but In gallons per hour....


good way to do it, cuz my truck doesnt shut off while I'm out plowing. even if I'm out of the truck for 15-20 min snowblowing a sidewalk, the truck stays running.



M & MD Lawn;1386377 said:


> LMFAO...well my 454 is prob gonna be closer to WTF, Idk yet, its my first year and no snow yet


I added a new (to me) truck thats basically the same as you, and the best I've done so far no plow no trailer no load just driving around town was 9.2 mpg.


----------

